# Problems with Adobe Livecycle Designer



## Mzantsi4Sho

Hi Guys

I am working on forms and added a new page. Now this is a blank page and its the first page so when I print, it prints first. I have been trying to delete by selecting the page, clicking on the Insert menu and the delete master page option but I cant seem to do so as the following error message pops up:
" You are attemting to remove the last master page in the document. Every document must have at least one master page. Deletion canceled"

Please help


----------



## dm01

You are trying to delete the only master page of the document. Set another page as a master page, then delete the first master page.


----------

